# SG Epiphone Serial numbers???



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am actually more a leo fender / Telecaster kind of guy. So...can someone demystify how one is to figure out the "Who .. What .. Where .. When of Epiphone serial numbers!? searching forums and Google came up with Frack all.
Case in point ..i have a Epiphone SG with 3 screws on the truss cover (which is scripted Gibson on it) the serial starts like this I02121#### 
Reason i ask is that i can tell if its a Japan version or otherwise.it definitely doesn't scream Made in China...i appreciate any help in the matter :wave:


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, here's a start (maybe)

Mine, I03010236, was made in Korea and purchased 4 or 5 years ago. The serial # is on the headstock.

My daughter's, SJ04061873, is made in China. The serial # is engraved on the plate behind the neck bolts.

W


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I use this link all the time to tell if an Epi SG is from Korea or China. It's not just Epiphones you can trace info on, it's a number of brands. Very useful. With the Epiphones you can generally trace back to what year it was made and what factory it was issued from in what country.

Maybe yours is an older Korean-made model. I've encountered a number of mid-90s Epi G-400s which feel great in the hands and are tonally alive, even before you plug 'em in. 'course it goes without saying you generally want to upgrade pickups and tuners at the very least, but after you've done some hardware enhancements they are way fun player's guitars.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

much appreciate it guys...with that link i got this come up


> Guitar Info
> Your guitar was made at the
> Saein Plant, Korea/China
> December 2002
> ...


additional note... i have seen some fake epiphone sg and les pauls that screamed "wrong"...the script on the head stock was so wrongly styled...i had a nice debate with the Pawn shop / Buy and sell owner


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Without pictures, I cannot help you.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

vasthorizon said:


> Without pictures, I cannot help you.


i am in the process of taking images..but case in point..i tried posting an image in the MIJ STrat thread..and the image nor the web link didn't show!?


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Heralchemy said:


> i am in the process of taking images..but case in point..i tried posting an image in the MIJ STrat thread..and the image nor the web link didn't show!?


Just post the link and I'll work my way around it.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/3826015613_64e9bcefda.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2568/3826824710_b487d734ca.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/3826023103_cf0bd4fd6f.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/3826820654_3035b3e80d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2463/3826018951_0c63943ffc.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3418/3826817598_7d5836a585.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3560/3826016657_05fe53453c.jpg


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

ok..guess there isn't anything else to say other than that its a Korean made 2001-2003 model


----------

